# When to try after two consecutive miscarriages?



## laura.x.x

I know similar questions probably get asked a lot but just wanted to ask opinions......

I had a missed miscarriage in February at 12 weeks (baby stopped growing at 8 weeks), then got pregnant straight away before a period, but lost my baby last week at 15 weeks(probably due to a subchorionic hematoma) and just wondered how long people think I should wait before trying, I know I need to recover emotionally but I really believe getting pregnant again will help me move on and have some hope that life is worth it, it did last time anyway.

Any opinions welcome. x x x


----------



## vickyd

Hi Laura, sorry to hear about your losses hon...
After my first loss i tried after one cycle and after my second i waited 5 months as i was sure emotionally i wasnt ready to start a new pregnancy. Personally im glad i waited cause im feeling more stable and am in a much happier place.


----------



## NatoPMT

Im so sorry Laura, massive hug and lots of love

Has your doctor given you any advice on this? 

I think most of the bumpers in here would agree that being pregnant will help them - its the most common reaction ive seen i think.


----------



## kafs78

Hi, im not sure what a subchorionic hematoma is, but i think you sound like a very strong minded person, and im sure TTC would put you in a good frame of mind.

If you feel ready - GO 4 IT.. Lifes 2 short!


----------



## heart tree

Hi Laura, I waited 2 cycles after each of my losses. I had a subchorionic hematoma with my first pregnancy. I lost the baby at 10 weeks. They thought they saw a blood clot in my uterus with my second pregnancy but couldn't verify. I lost it at 6 weeks. I have no clotting disorders but am terrified of getting another dreaded clot. I'd be interested to hear about your experience if you feel like sharing. Maybe over pm. I know what you mean about wanting to try straight away. It's the only thing that has made me feel better. 

Kafs, a subchorionic hematoma is essentially a blood clot that develops in the uterus. They don't always have an explanation of why they form. Sometimes it can happen during implantation. Some women go on to have healthy babies with the clot. Others can pass the clot. In my case, the clot moved and knocked the baby out of place which caused my mc.


----------



## AS1

Laura - so sorry for your losses :hugs:
This is a v personal decision - I've had 3 consecutive mmc and felt such a strong urge to get pregnant again after each one too. After the 3rd I had recurrent mc testing so was told not to ttc, they found a problem with my uterus which I waited almost a year on surgery to rectify. It was torture but I realise now that its been during this waiting time that I've been able to fully deal with the emotional effects of the mc's. If I was to give you any advice I would say wait at least one period and maybe another few cycles if you feel you can just to give yourself a break.....obviously everything is still very raw for you at this stage. At the end of the day you know best whats right for you though hun, feel free to message me if you need to talk xxx


----------



## laura.x.x

Thank you for all your replies, I think I'll wait a cycle or two this time just to let my body recover. Heart tree, did you ever get to see a specialist about the hematomas? I pushed for one and was about to see an antenatal consultant but lost the baby before our meeting. x x x


----------



## Rainbowpea

So sorry for your losses laura :hugs: i tried again straight away, albeit halfheartedly for the first cycle. Still no luck though, I think if your body isn't ready it won't happen so there is no harm trying straight away in my opinion xx


----------



## heart tree

laura.x.x said:


> Thank you for all your replies, I think I'll wait a cycle or two this time just to let my body recover. Heart tree, did you ever get to see a specialist about the hematomas? I pushed for one and was about to see an antenatal consultant but lost the baby before our meeting. x x x

No, I was never given that option, nor did I even know there were specialists for that type of thing. I was just told to rest as much as possible. I was told there wasn't much they could do about it except monitor it. They made it sound like it was so rare, that they hardly had any research on it, therefore they didn't know what to do about it. I did get tested for every clotting disorder under the sun and they all came back negative. I decided to try baby aspirin this time around. I haven't found much on the topic when I've tried to Google it, have you?


----------



## laura.x.x

heart tree said:


> laura.x.x said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for all your replies, I think I'll wait a cycle or two this time just to let my body recover. Heart tree, did you ever get to see a specialist about the hematomas? I pushed for one and was about to see an antenatal consultant but lost the baby before our meeting. x x x
> 
> No, I was never given that option, nor did I even know there were specialists for that type of thing. I was just told to rest as much as possible. I was told there wasn't much they could do about it except monitor it. They made it sound like it was so rare, that they hardly had any research on it, therefore they didn't know what to do about it. I did get tested for every clotting disorder under the sun and they all came back negative. I decided to try baby aspirin this time around. I haven't found much on the topic when I've tried to Google it, have you?Click to expand...

Nope couldn't find much on the internet either, apparently they dont usually even monitor it or really care until your like 24 weeks. I was thinking about baby aspirin too, everything on the internet says it cant cause harm but then lots of stuff says you should make sure your doctor says its okay which makes me think it could cause harm, but then a girl i was talking to in the hospital said her sister had a hematoma and was put on aspirin - i wish there was just a magical non miscarriage pill!!xxx


----------



## heart tree

A magical pill would be lovely. I was told that just because you have one hematoma, you won't necessarily go on to ever have another one. I'm doing baby aspirin from Ov through AF or to my BFP. My doc said it was ok. A caution if you decide to try it. If you take fish oil and/or flax seed, remember that they are blood thinners. So is baby aspirin. You don't want to thin your blood too much. When I take my baby aspirin, I cut way back on my fish oil. 

xoxo


----------

